# What are the speaker sizes for a 96 Altima GXE?



## grubish360 (Mar 24, 2012)

I would love to change the speakers in my 96 GXE but I have no idea what the sizes are.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

Front are 5x7 and the rear I am not sure i have to check my car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Go to Crutchfield.com. They have a search menu that allows you to find speakers that'll fit your vehicle. If you buy from them, they also send you the adapter harnesses and give install instructions. Their service is top-notch and prices are fair. You can sometimes get some real good deals in the "scratch and dent" section, if you're working on a budget.


----------

